# 10 second MK3 street cars



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

There were some great runs this weekend at Pittsburgh by Todd (turbodub) and Tim (05jettaglxvr6) 


Here is a video of a 10.32 to a 10.81:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

**** yea. I need to get my lazy ass to the track


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

congrats guys! 

 Lugtronic FTW!!! :beer:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Its good to see dubs in the 10's. 
:thumbup:


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

this is todds run from a different view :laugh: 


http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/video/video.php?v=1397088939617&subj=1604061830


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

isnt the track down hill? or I'm I seeing things?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

dubbinmk2 said:


> isnt the track down hill? or I'm I seeing things?


 it tips uphill at the end of the track. a lot are built like this to help braking.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

never knew that the NJ one is flat i think


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Flipdriver80 said:


> this is todds run from a different view :laugh:
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/video/video.php?v=1397088939617&subj=1604061830


 thats actually a different run. first qualifying run of the event.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

turbodub said:


> thats actually a different run. first qualifying run of the event.


 i just assumed cuz it was the same dude and you beat him you what looks to be the same amount lol


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

whats the specs on these cars ? i own a mk4 turbo vr and would love to take it into 10's


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

mr.candid said:


> whats the specs on these cars ? i own a mk4 turbo vr and would love to take it into 10's


 im sure turbodub can provide more info but basically the blue car is a VRt i think and the black car is a 16v Turbo


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.lugtronic.com/ 

go to customer cars for some specs


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats.... I envy and hate you at the same time... lol.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Flipdriver80 said:


> i just assumed cuz it was the same dude and you beat him you what looks to be the same amount lol


 haha yeah that run i went 11.0 to his 11.5 or some thing along those lines


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Jeebus said:


> Congrats.... I envy and hate you at the same time... lol.


 thanks


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

specs are on the 16v and vr6 forums, and some are also on the drag racing forum thread


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Todd and Timmay! :thumbup:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

need i remind everyone that Tim is only 21 years old with a 10 sec. MK3 VRT that he built in his driveway. thats just amazing


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

when someone has skills they have skills.... or money if u ask me


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

dubbinmk2 said:


> when someone has skills they have skills.... or money if u ask me


 timmys deff the one with all the money!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

dubbinmk2 said:


> when someone has skills they have skills.... or money if u ask me


 It ain't all money. Tim is running a $75, oil-burning junkyard longblock. He wrenches on his own stuff, and drives the sh*t out of the car. He's got a hell of a lot of heart and is asking the right questions and listening to the answers. Plenty of people have spent far, far more and done a whole lot less. Timmay is the real deal. He's quiet and modest, and lets his driving do the talking. He's a damn good kid. :thumbup: 

Todd, well he just has the right sunglasses.  He's also a damn good wrench.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mark Morris said:


> It ain't all money. Tim is running a $75, oil-burning junkyard longblock. He wrenches on his own stuff, and drives the sh*t out of the car. He's got a hell of a lot of heart and is asking the right questions and listening to the answers. Plenty of people have spent far, far more and done a whole lot less. Timmay is the real deal. He's quiet and modest, and lets his driving do the talking. He's a damn good kid. :thumbup:
> 
> Todd, well he just has the right sunglasses.  He's also a damn good wrench.


 
i'm sure his a good Kid nothing against him..... props to him :thumbup:


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

sick...!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> need i remind everyone that Tim is only 21 years old with a 10 sec. MK3 VRT that he built in his driveway. thats just amazing


 Doing the same thing but a couple years younger. People better watch out for the youngsters.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

Its not about money its about who and what you know. congrats guys.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome times. It's nice to see some guys not only making the power, but also using it.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

damn, rather speechless good **** guys, keep pushing i wana see 9s  jk but really tho 9s:beer:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

XXX008XXX said:


> Its not about money its about who and what you know. congrats guys.


 
for sure !!!!!!!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

dubbinmk2 said:


> when someone has skills they have skills.... or money if u ask me


 Money is NO substitute for skills! Props!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

It's almost time to make a new thread with a different title. 


turbodub went 10.065 at 151.8 mph this weekend. And backed it up with a [email protected] and a lifting 10.12. 

edit: no more 5 am posting for me


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

lugnuts said:


> It's almost time to make a new thread with a different title.
> 
> 
> turbodub went 10.65 at 151.8 mph this weekend. And backed it up with a [email protected] and a lifting 10.12.


 thats a 10.065 chief


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)




----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

turbodub said:


> thats a 10.065 chief


 

WOW!!!! props... seriously happy for you, that's awesome. 

Think you'll get it this year? Meaning do you have anything left to shave a bit off? 

Edit: Oh and what power are you running it at? I know your setup is good for 700whp... but are you running it that high?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Oh yeah, this car has a solid 9 in it, just a matter of putting the run together. Boost is staged-- it's running around 700 whp out the back door. Go Todd! :beer:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

What is Todd using for a transmission to put those 700 horses down???


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I know he has a APT gear set.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

1SlowSLC said:


> What is Todd using for a transmission to put those 700 horses down???


 ap tuning 1-4


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Which first gear did you choose?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

charlie hayes said:


> Which first gear did you choose?


 2.67


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> It's almost time to make a new thread with a different title.
> 
> 
> turbodub went 10.065 at 151.8 mph this weekend. And backed it up with a [email protected] and a lifting 10.12.
> ...


 Thats ****in haulin balls. Pretty high trap though, numbers you would normally see on a 9 sec car. How are the 60 ft times?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

turbodub said:


> thats a 10.065 chief


 nicely done, and congrats. 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Thats ****in haulin balls. Pretty high trap though, numbers you would normally see on a 9 sec car. How are the 60 ft times?


 Yes, we have the power, it's putting it down that is the tricky part, and what we are concentrating on doing. This is all on little 24.5" slicks. Yes, Honda guys have gone very quick on 24.5's and thus they have a lot more collective knowledge about setting-up their cars to do so. I don't know of any VW's that have gone qicker than Todd on 24.5's. This sh*t ain't easy, and anyone that says it is hasn't done it. 

p.s. There is more mph in the car.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> p.s. There is more mph in the car.


 oh yea there is. todd and i are going to be working on some trick stuff hopefully ready for world cup.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Palumbooooo!


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the exact turbo name and what sizes everything is cause im looking into purchasing a new turbo, thanks guys


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Black car has a Precision 6265 
Blue car has a Borg Warner s366


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Todd's car runs a Precision billet, journal bearing 6265, T3 turbine, .82 a/r.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

got a copy of the slip? 
i am curious how you like the 2.67 1st gear, i have the same 1st and its alot of gear to get outta the hole with


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

1.611 
4.571 
6.736 at 118.25 mph 
8.568 
10.065 at 151.83 

The 2.67 1st gear is fine. It is almost identical to the Quaife 2.72 first gear. 
Gearing is a compromise, when you make a change it can often benefit one area and harm another.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

10.20 153 mph video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoJCLcI3GMw&feature=player_embedded


----------

